# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Chicken Masala

## glimmering_candle

Chicken Masala  
Ingredients:
Chicken 1 whole cut in small pieces. 
Onions 2 medium chopped. 
Tomatoes 5-6, cut. 
Salt 1 1/2 tsp. 
Red chili 1 1/2 tsp. 
Crushed Garlic 1 tbsp. 
Crushed Ginger 1 tbsp. 
Fresh Coriander leaves chopped.(for garnishing) 
Green Chili 4-5.(for garnishing) 
Coriander seeds 2 tbsp. 
Kalonji 1 tsp. 
Cooking oil 1/2 cup. 


Directions:In a large saucepan over medium heat, brown onions till golden. 
Now add the chicken, and stir. 
Add the remaining ingredients and cook over medium flame. 
When the oil seperates from the chicken cook for additional 15 minutes, and keep stiring. 
When the meat is cooked, reduce heat and cook for an additional 5 minutes. 
Garnish with fresh corriander and green chili, and serve with roti or nan.

----------


## volvo

thanks zahra...

agar paka deti tu ziyada acha tha... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## glimmering_candle

mujhay pakana nahi aata??
agar aata tau paka deti :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## volvo

hmm...chalo koi baat nahi...mein kisi aur say pakwaleta hoon...

where is MISS SWEET...

----------


## sikandar107

Volvo... apni kismat mein sirf wade hi wade...errrrrrrrrrrrrrr recipe hi recipe hi hain. :P

----------


## glimmering_candle

auhhhhh...

nahi jab mujhay pakana aye ga tauu main aap dono ko dawat doon gi ghar pay :Wink: 
phir khana!
lekin jesay k maine kaha k main jab khush nahii tau aur log kiun khush rahain??
ajkal mian sirf liquids pay guzara kar rahi hoon! 
tau abhi chicken ka sawal hi paida nahi hota :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

kyu Zara, liquids pe kyu?? sirf recipes pe guzaara ho raha hai tumhara:biggrin:

----------


## glimmering_candle

han ho raha tha ! dt pay tau abhi bhi recipe pay hi guzara ho raha hai!



par ab ghar mian roti kha leti hooon!

----------


## sanacook

A nice desi chicken recipe

----------

